# ما هي حقيقة عيد الشعانين أو أحد السعف، ولماذا يحتفل المسيحيون بهذه الذكرى؟



## اني بل (29 مارس 2015)

*ما هي حقيقة عيد الشعانين أو أحد السعف، ولماذا يحتفل المسيحيون بهذه الذكرى؟*

 يحتفل المسيحيون في أحد الشعانين، بذكرى دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم. وقد  اعتاد الناس في بعض البلدان أن يحتفلوا بهذه الذكرى بطرق تقليدية مختلفة.  يذهب البعض إلى الكنائس برفقة أولادهم ويحملون الشموع المزيّنة بالزنابق  والورود، كما يحمل البعض الآخر سعف النخل وأغصان الزيتون، ويسيرون مع جموع  المؤمنين هاتفين: "أوصنا لابن داود، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب أوصنا في  الأعالي" (متى9:21). 






 
إن هذا العيد هو عيد دخول المسيح الإله الذي ظهر بالجسد إلى أورشليم. فقد  جاء المسيح من الله معلماً وكارزاً. كان كاهناً ونبياً وملكاً. دعا الناس  إلى التوبة والخلاص. علّمهم المحبة، محبة الله ومحبة القريب. أحبهم، عطف  عليهم وساعدهم, فرح مع الفرحين، وتألم مع المتألمين. عمل العجائب، فأشبع  الجياع وسقى العطاش، شفى المرضى وأقام الموتى. ولكن جوهر رسالته كان الخلاص  والفداء، فآمن الكثيرون به وبرسالته ولكن البعض الآخر لم يؤمن. وأراد  الكثيرون أن ينصبوه ملكاً عليهم، لكي يمنحهم القوة والغلبة على أعدائهم.  ولكن المسيح أفهمهم أن مملكته ليس مملكة أرضية بل سماوية. 

 [YOUTUBE]tFgAFI1dDK8[/YOUTUBE]


 *لماذا دخل المسيح أورشليم راكباً على حمار، وما هي الفكرة الأساسية لدخوله إلى أورشليم؟ *








 عندما لاحظ المسيح أن بعض الناس آمنوا به وبرسالته، وأن الكثيرين لم  يؤمنوا، أراد أن يوقظ عقولهم، ويقودهم إلى الله بأسلوب جديد، فاستعمل  الأسلوب الدرامي أو التمثيلي في شرح رسالته جرياً على عادة الأنبياء في  العهد القديم. فعندما كان الأنبياء قديماً يشعرون بأن الكلمات أصبحت لا  تجدي إزاء جمود الناس وعدم مبالاتهم بكلام الله، كانوا يلجأون إلى طرق  يستطيعون بواسطتها إيصال كلمة الله وتعاليمه إلى الناس بأساليب جديدة  مختلفة، وهذا ما كان يسوع بصدده، أن يجلب الناس إلى الإيمان والخلاص. 







 
فعند اقتراب عيد الفصح وهو أهم الأعياد الدينية بالنسبة لليهود - كانت  المدينة المقدسة وجميع القرى المجاورة تعج بالزوار، الذين جاءوا إلى  أروشليم لإتمام واجباتهم الدينية. ويقدر أحد المراجع اللاهوتية عدد الذين  جاءوا آنذاك إلى المدينة المقدسة لأجل عيد الفصح بأنهم كانوا حوالي مليونين  ونصف المليون نسمة، مع العلم أن البعض يعتقد أن هذا الرقم مبالغ فيه. ولم  يكن هناك وقت أنسب من ذلك لكي يصل يسوع إلى الناس وبالأحرى إلى أكبر عدد  منهم. فالمدينة كانت مزدحمة، وقلوب الناس في تلك الفترة كانت تتأجج  بالعاطفة الدينية. والمعروف أن دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم لم يكن عملاً  عفوياً أو وليد ساعته، إذ لا بد أن يكون السيد قد رتبه بإتقان. وعندما كان  يسوع برفقة تلاميذه والجموع حوله يسيرون باتجاه المدينة المقدسة، عند بيت  فاجي وهي قرية قريبة من أورشليم، أرسل يسوع اثنين من تلاميذه حتى يحضرا  جحشاً وأتاناً ليركب عليهما ويدخل المدينة كملك وديع متواضع. وتقول القصة  كما وردت في إنجيل متى: "ولما قربوا من أورشليم وجاءوا إلى بيت فاجي عند  جبل الزيتون، حينئذ أرسل يسوع تلميذين، قائلاً لهما: اذهبا إلى القرية التي  أمامكما، فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطة وجحشاً معهما فحلاهما واتياني بهما،  وإن قال لكما أحد شيئاً فقولا الرب محتاج إليهما، فللوقت يرسلهما. فكان هذا  كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل: قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك  وديعاً راكباً على أتان وجحش ابن أتان. فذهب التلميذان وفعلا كما أمرهما  يسوع وأتيا بالأتان والجحش ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما في الطريق وآخرون قطعوا  أغصاناً من الشجر وفرشوها في الطريق، والجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا  كانوا يصرخون قائلين: "أوصنا لابن داود، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب، أوصنا في  الأعالي، ولما دخل أورشليم، ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا؟ فقالت الجموع  هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل" (متى 1:21-11). 








 وهكذا نرى أنه عندما دخل المسيح إلى أورشليم، دخل كملك وديع، فالتفت حوله  الجموع يفرشون ثيابهم في الطريق ويقطعون أغصان الشجر ويفرشونها في الطريق  أيضاً، كما أنهم كانوا يصرخون: "أوصنا لابن داود، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب،  أوصنا في الأعالي". ومن هنا جاءت فكرة عيد الشعانين، وأصبح المؤمنون  يحتفلون قبل الفصح بأسبوع، بعيد دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم. 








 *لماذا سار الناس وراء يسوع عند دخوله أورشليم؟ *

 إن دخول المسيح أورشليم كانت تتمة لإحدى نبوات العهد القديم الواردة في سفر  زكريا القائلة: "ابتهجي جداً يا صهيون، اهتفي يا بنت أورشليم. هوذا ملكك  يأتي إليك، هو عادل ومنصور، وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان" (زكريا  9:9). 






 
وهكذا تمت نبوة زكريا هذه بدخول المسيح إلى أورشليم. لقد تبعته الجموع  لأغراض كثيرة، بعضهم استمع إلى تعاليمه وآمن به، والبعض الآخر تبعه لغاية  الشفاء وسد الاحتياج، لا سيما بعد أن سمعوا عن قدرته على صنع العجائب. فكان  في نظرهم الشخص المناسب لسد احتياجاتهم المادية. والبعض الآخر اعتقد بأن  المسيح سيأتي ملكاً أرضياً يخلّص الناس من حكم الرومان، ويجعل النصرة للأمة  اليهودية، ولكن خاب ظن هؤلاء عندما قال لهم يسوع إن مملكته ليست من هذا  العالم. 









* ما معنى: "أوصنا في الأعالي، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب؟ *

 المعروف بأن المسيح هو من نسل داود، لذلك يُشار إليه ابن داود. وأما معنى  كلمة أوصنا في الأعالي فهو: "لتصرخ الملائكة في العلاء منادية لله، خلّصنا  الآن". وهي دعوة شعب متضايق يطلب من ملكه أو إلهه أن يهرع إلى خلاصه. ومعنى  كلمة أوصنا بحد ذاتها هو خلصنا الآن، وهي مقتبسة من المزمور 118 :"آه يارب  خلص، آه يا رب انقذ" (مزمور25:118). أما معنى بقية التحية، "مبارك الآتي  باسم الرب" فهي أيضاً اقتباس من المزمور 118 "مبارك الرب الذي يأتي إلى  أورشليم" (مزمور26:118). 








 *هل هناك رمز معين لفرش الثياب وأغصان الأشجار في الطريق أمام المسيح؟ *

 في الواقع إن عادة فرش الثياب وأغصان الشجر في الطريق أمام زائر كانت متبعة  في العهد القديم. وهي تقليد يشير إلى المحبة والطاعة والولاء. ويذكر  الكتاب المقدس في سفر الملوك الثاني أن الجموع فرشوا ثيابهم وأغصان الشجر  وسعف النخل أمام "ياهو" أحد رجال العهد القديم عندما نصّب نفسه ملكاً  (2ملوك13:9). وأيضاً عندما دخل سمعان المكابي وهو قائد ثورة المكابيين إلى  أورشليم بعد انتصاراته على الحاكم (انتيخوس أبيفانوس) الذي نجّس الهيكل  وذبح الخنازير على المذبح ، وكان ذلك سنة 175  قبل الميلاد. 







 وهكذا عندما دخل المسيح أورشليم أنشد الناس المزامير وفرشوا الثياب وأغصان  الشجر وحملوا سعف النخل، لأن المسيح هو الملك السماوي الذي جاء لكي يطهر  الهيكل من نجاساته. وأن عمل المسيح هذا هو أيضاً تتمة لنبوة ملاخي الواردة  في العهد القديم القائلة: "ويأتي بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه، وملاك  العهد الذين تسرون به" (ملاخي1:3). وهكذا فإن عيد الشعانين هو رمز لدخول  المسيح الانتصاري إلى أورشليم. فهو إله ورب هادٍ وفادٍ، معلم ومخلص، كاهن  وملك، يملك على قلوب المؤمنين به. فما أجمل أن نتبعه ونسير في خطاه نهتف مع  جموع المؤمنين: أوصنا في الأعالي مبارك الآتي باسم الرب.












​


----------



## اني بل (29 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 مارس 2015)

*هوش
أوصنّا | هوشعنا



يشبه اللفظ العربي في اللفظ اليوناني للكلمة العبرية "هوشعنا" الواردة في مز 118: 25 ومعناها "خلّص".


وقد هتف الجمهور بهذه الكلمة تحية ليسوع المسيح عند دخوله الانتصاري إلى أورشليم يوم أحد الشعانين أو أحد السعف.


وقد وردت هذه الكلمة يمفردها مرتين (مز 11: 9 ويو 12: 13)ووردت مرتين وجاء بعدها "لابن داود" (مت21: 9 و15)


ووردت مرتين أيضاً وجاء بعدها "في الأعالي" (مت 12: 9 ومر 11: 10).


ويقول التلمود أن مز 118:

25الذي يشمل هذه الكلمة كان ينطلق من أفواه الشعب ضمن هتافهم وهم يهزون الأغصان في أيديهم أثناء عيد المظال.


وقد  ورد بعد هذه الكلمة في الأناجيل اقتباس من مز 118: 26 وكان هذا اللفظ في  المبدا صلاة، وقد أصبح يستعمل فيما بعد كتعبير عن أو للترحيب بقادم.


* معنى أوصنا في الأعالي.. مبارك الآتي باسم الرب:

المعروف بأن المسيح هو من نسل داود، لذلك يُشار إليه ابن داود.


وأما معنى كلمة أوصنا في الأعالي فهو:


"لتصرخ الملائكة في العلاء منادية لله، خلّصنا الآن".


وهي دعوة شعب متضايق يطلب من ملكه أو إلهه أن يهرع إلى خلاصه.


ومعنى كلمة أوصنا بحد ذاتها هو خلصنا الآن،


وهي مقتبسة من المزمور 118 :


"آه يارب خلص، آه يا رب انقذ" (مزمور 118:25).


أما  معنى بقية التحية، "مبارك الآتي باسم الرب" فهي أيضاً اقتباس من المزمور  118 "مبارك الرب الذي يأتي إلى أورشليم" (مزمور 118:26).عنا في الأعالي  هوشعنا لإبن داوود مبارك الأتي بإسم الرب 











* ​


----------



## اني بل (29 مارس 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0__YBPIqdZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (29 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (29 مارس 2015)

تأمل >>أحد الشعانين





​ 

 

 

 

 هل سبق لك أن كنت في موكب احتفالي؟ كيف كان؟ إذا جاء يسوع إلى بلدتك كيف تعتقد أن الناس سوف تحييه ؟
أحد الشعانين هو أيضا أحد هتافات أوصنا وتسبيح الله. عندما دخل يسوع أورشليم كان الناس يصرخون :
" أوصنا !
مبارك الآتي باسم الرب !
مباركة مملكة أبينا داود الآتية باسم الرب !
أوصنا في الأعالي" مرقس 11 : 9-10
في يوم الأحد قبل عيد الفصح، جاء يسوع إلى أورشليم كملك. هرعت الناس لترى يسوع و تكرمه. كان هؤلاء الناس قد سمعوا عن المعجزات الرائعة التي صنعها يسوع. والعديد منهم اعتقد أن يسوع يجب أن يكون ابن الله، المسيح، بسبب ما فعله.
استعار تلاميذ يسوع جحشًا ابن آثان ووضعوا  ​​ردائهم عليه ليجلس يسوع عليه. كثير من الناس ألقوا بردائهم على طول  الطريق ليسير يسوع عليهم. بعض الناس لوحوا بسعف النخيل ورمى الآخرين سعف  النخيل على الطريق ليسير يسوع عليهم. لهذا السبب ندعو الآن هذا اليوم، أحد الشعانين.
تبع الحشد يسوع كل الطريق إلى الهيكل. كانوا يهتفون طوال الوقت: " أوصنا ! مبارك الآتي باسم الرب !" أوصنا تعني ' خلّص الآن'. جاء يسوع الى الارض ليخلصنا من خطايانا.
لم يحب الفريسيين تكريم الناس ليسوع. لم يؤمنوا انه كان ابن الله. ظنوا انه كان رجل عادي يدّعي بأنه ابن الله. ارادوا ان يكرمهم الناس بدلا من يسوع.
جاء الفريسيون الى يسوع وطلبوا منه ان يوقف الناس عن الصراخ. قال لهم يسوع أنه إذا صمت الناس، فالله قادر أن يجعل الحجارة تصرخ بدلا من ذلك. كان ذلك توقيت الله لتكريم يسوع.
لو قرأ الفريسيون العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس بعناية، لكانوا فهموا أن هذا هو يسوع، ابن الله. لأنه في زكريا 9: 9 قال الله منذ وقت طويل أن هذا سيحدث للمسيح، ابن الله، عندما سيأتي .
"ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون! اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم! هوذا ملكك يأتي اليك. هو عادل ومنصور وديع، وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن آثان!"
أتساءل عما إذا كنا لنعترف بيسوع على انه ابن الله لو كنا هناك في ذلك اليوم، أو أن كنا لنكون مثل الفريسيين ونقول ليسوع بأن يُسكت الناس.
نحن محظوظون جدا اليوم اذ لدينا الكتاب المقدس الذي يخبرنا كل شيء عن يسوع وكيف انه مات من أجل خطايانا وقام من الموت وانه في السماء يشفع لنا. يمكننا حقًا أن نؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله بفضل كل الأدلة التي يعطينا اياها الكتاب المقدس.
ونحن نحتفل بيوم الشعانين، علينا أن لا ننظر فقط إلى الماضي، عندما دخل يسوع أورشليم راكبًا على جحش، ولكن علينا أن نتطلع إلى يوم جديد، في المستقبل، عندما يكون جميع أولئك الذين آمنوا بيسوع كمخلص لهم ، عبر التاريخ، واقفين حول عرشه يعبدونه. ولكن هذه المرة ، لن يكون هناك جثسيماني أو محاكمات أمام بيلاطس أو جلد أو صليب بانتظار يسوع . بل العكس، سيكون هناك سنة بعد سنة ، وقرنًا بعد قرن استمتاع بالحياة مع ربنا والهنا. ونحمد الله أنه سيكون في السماء ، ناس من كل أمة وقبيلة ولغة وشعب! يا له من يوم فرح عظيم.
ولكننا نعرف ان القصة لا تنتهي هنا. الله لديه نهاية اكبر للقصة. من الصعب أن نصدق أنه في غضون أسبوع سيُحاكَم يسوع وسوف يُصلب – وستنقلب الحشود ضده مطالبة بالإفراج عن مجرم بدلا من يسوع . ماذا حدث؟ ما الذي غير الحشود؟ سنرى ذلك في الأسبوع المقبل في تأمل عيد الفصح.
*" أوصنا ! مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ! "*​


----------



## tamav maria (29 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]"فأخذوا سعوف النخل،*​

[FONT=&quot]كان سعف النخيل يشير إلى النصرة، لهذا دعا شيشرون إنسانًا نال جوائز كثيرة "رجل السعف الكثير". لقد غلب السيد قوات الظلمة بموته، لهذا استحق أن يحملوا سعف النخيل أمامه.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]هذا وحمل سعف النخيل كان يمثل دورًا رئيسيًا في الاحتفال بعيد المظال، فكان علامة للبهجة بالعيد. وكأن المسيح هو عيدنا، مفرح قلوبنا.

[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]"ووجد يسوع جحشًا،[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]. (14)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]اعتاد السيد المسيح أن يدخل مشيًا على قدميه، لكنه الآن يمتطي جحشًا في تواضع عجيب. لم يأتِ راكبًا مركبة كسليمان (نش ٣: ٩-١٠) بأعمدة من فضة وقواعد من ذهب ومغشاة بالأرجوان. لم يكن مجده ماديًا، لأن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم، لهذا لم يحمل مظهر الأبهة.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"فجلس عليه"، لم يقل "ركبه"، إذ أراد الإنجيلي أن يبرز موقفه كملكٍ يتربع على العرش.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (29 مارس 2015)

*شرح كلمة*

*أُضنَّا | أوصنّا | هوشعنا*




​
	          يشبه اللفظ العربي في اللفظ اليوناني للكلمة العبرية "هوشعنا"  ωσαννά الواردة في مز 118: 25 ومعناها "خلّص". وقد هتف الجمهور بهذه الكلمة تحية ليسوع المسيح عند دخوله الانتصاري إلى أورشليمhttp://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/01_A/A_448.html يوم أحد الشعانين أو أحد السعف. وقد وردت هذه الكلمة يمفردها مرتين (مز 11: 9 ويو 12: 13)ووردت مرتين وجاء بعدها "لابن داود
"  (مت21: 9 و15) ووردت مرتين أيضًا وجاء بعدها "في الأعالي" (مت 12: 9 ومر  11: 10). ويقول التلمود أن مز 118: 25الذي يشمل هذه الكلمة كان ينطلق من  أفواه الشعب ضمن هتافهم وهم يهزون الأغصان في أيديهم أثناء عيد المظال. وقد  ورد بعد هذه الكلمة في الأناجيل اقتباس من مز 118: 26 وكان هذا اللفظ في  المبدا صلاة، وقد أصبح يستعمل فيما بعد كتعبير عن الفرح أو للترحيب بقادم.
  * معنى أوصنا في الأعالي.. مبارك الآتي باسم الرب: المعروف بأن المسيح هو من نسل داود، لذلك يُشار إليه ابن داود. وأما معنى كلمة أوصنا في الأعالي  فهو: "لتصرخ الملائكة في العلاء منادية لله، خلّصنا الآن". وهي دعوة شعب متضايق  يطلب من ملكه أو إلهه أن يهرع إلى خلاصه. ومعنى كلمة أوصنا بحد ذاتها هو خلصنا  الآن، وهي مقتبسة من المزمور 118 :"آه يارب خلص، آه يا رب انقذ" (مزمور 118:25)*. *أما معنى بقية التحية، "مبارك الآتي باسم الرب" فهي أيضًا اقتباس من المزمور 118  "مبارك الرب الذي يأتي إلى اورشليم " (مزمور 118:26).​


----------

